# Crappie Nibbles



## crappiedude

Do they really work? I've only used them once but the bite was hot so I gave up on them. Also what's an effective way to use them, w/ an ice fly, tipping jigs or just as is?


----------



## misfit

i have good results with them.especially when the bite is slow and/or the crappies are picky.i usually tip a jig/tube or twister or a roadrunner for those occasions and many times will outfish my other baits by a good margin.
i've pulled one after another at times,then throw the same bait in the same spot without the nibble,and not get a look.put a nibble back on and bang


----------



## ronnie84

To outright answer your question, yes, they do work.

I've tipped roadrunners and blue fox panfish spinning jigs with quite a bit of success. Try a variety of colors as I've found sometimes they'll be picky with color selection. Having a nibble on gives you an added advantage for the most part.


----------



## crappiedude

Thanks for the input. I guess I'll have to give them a try again. I sort of felt like I was tipping the jig w/ play-dough.


----------



## sowbelly101

When I use the nibbles what I will do is throw about 10 of them on the floor of the boat to dry out. The hotter/sunnier day the faster they will dry out. The dry ones seem to toughen up and stay on the hook alot better.

Sowbelly


----------



## crappiedude

Thanks for the tip! This should be perfect for me, as the older I get the more stuff I drop on the floor of the boat.


----------



## chaunc

If you use tube jigs, get a bait pump. Its a device a guy on crappie.com developed to squirt nibbles into your tubes. Lasts a lot longer and its a lot cleaner. i got one. i cant think of the guys screen name but you can order them right from the site. Cant post a picture of it as it out in the car trunk.


----------



## misfit

chaunc,i do it the old fashioned way.just cram them up into the tube with my fingers,LOL.but it is a little messy and my sandwich tastes a little funny afterward

if anyone wants some pre-dried ones,i have a jar i bought at a local bait shop recently that were so old and dried out i needed a hammer to put them on the hook
if you have a pellet gun,they should work pretty good on rats


----------



## crappiedude

Chaunc, thanks for the tip, I'll check it out. I do use tubes alot, in fact more often than live bait. A little scent with the tubes could be good. I thought everyone just put them on the hook, that sounds a little better.

Misfit, I think the jar I had came from the same batch.


----------



## peple of the perch

i have never tried them but i also hear they can make a difference in a slow day.


----------



## BrianSipe17

They will catch you fish. They work great on gills, even when they weren't hitting wax worms. Just tip it off with a crappie bite.


----------



## fishintiger

I wasn't a believer in them until I was fishing with Misfit and that was all we were catching crappies on. Ever since then I always use them. My wife askes me when I get back from fishing if I really went fishing or if I went to the strip club  because those sparkles end up everywhere.


----------



## ronnie84

fishintiger said:


> I wasn't a believer in them until I was fishing with Misfit and that was all we were catching crappies on. Ever since then I always use them. My wife askes me when I get back from fishing if I really went fishing or if I went to the strip club  because those sparkles end up everywhere.


lmao, I kid you not my wife asked me the EXACT same thing after a trip one time.


----------



## fishing_marshall

I usually only use them for ice fishing. A small spoon tipped with one has out fished minnows on a few occasions.


----------



## crappiedude

so far no negative responses, thats good.

Fishing marshall- thats kind of what I was thinking of trying. Last 2 years I started spring fishing water was 39 degrees. I was going to try my ice flies tipped w/ nibble or tube w/nibble. 

I guess I'd better bring a change of clothes or bring a camera so I can prove to the wife I was fishing.


----------



## fishintiger

crappiedude said:


> so far no negative responses, thats good.
> 
> Fishing marshall- thats kind of what I was thinking of trying. Last 2 years I started spring fishing water was 39 degrees. I was going to try my ice flies tipped w/ nibble or tube w/nibble.
> 
> I guess I'd better bring a change of clothes or bring a camera so I can prove to the wife I was fishing.


Just don't do what Misfit told me to do and tell her to smell your fingers.  That doesn't help the cause any. 

A tube tipped with a nibble was the ticket all spring for Misfit and I. I think he also picked up a couple with a roadrunner tipped with a nibble.


----------



## toad

I personally like live bait for slow, light biting crappie. When theyre on the feed they will hit about anything but when there is a light bite I dont think you can beat live bait.
When fishing them with tubes or roadrunners Im not convinced they are not going for the tube or roadrunner more than the nibble although Im sure the smell may help.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

great for tiping lures twister tail i have even used them by their self on a hook great bait tip it on any thing you can when fishing for crappys


----------



## BrianSipe17

That's my theory. I tip my live bait, even.


----------



## JCsHOOK

Here is the link www.thebaitpump.com


----------



## madcrappiekids

BrianSipe17 said:


> That's my theory. I tip my live bait, even.


I agree - tip everything!!! I have had good luck with both the plain and the glitter coated.


----------

